# Oshawa Hedgehog Ban



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Is anyone in Oshawa? What are you going to do?

Has anyone else heard about this law?

http://www.durhamregion.com/news/articl ... as-pythons

My friend thinks that they are looking at making similar laws for other regions, does anyone know where?


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats stupidest thing I've heard. Sugar gliders are also nocturnal and have specific care, I doubt animal shelter would have the facilities for them or boas if they start getting turned in. It really sounds like who ever is pushing the hedgehog issue just doesn't like them. 
I really hope that all the banned species get a grandfather clause, its not fair to take peoples pets from them.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

GailC said:


> Thats stupidest thing I've heard. Sugar gliders are also nocturnal and have specific care, I doubt animal shelter would have the facilities for them or boas if they start getting turned in. It really sounds like who ever is pushing the hedgehog issue just doesn't like them.
> I really hope that all the banned species get a grandfather clause, its not fair to take peoples pets from them.


Well said  I hope no one has to get rid of their pets.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

> Mr. Laidlaw said there is a disease risk with wild-caught hedgehogs and some municipalities only allow captive-bred hedgehogs like the African pygmy breed. But determining if an animal has been captive-bred or not is difficult for bylaw officers.


Shows how totally clueless this person is. He obviously has no clue that hedgehogs are not found in the wild in Canada. What an A--


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

This is so silly, i live a 20 minute drive from oshawa and knwo many people who live there that have hedgies. The article made it seem like people dont give hedgehogs proper care because they are nocturnal and that no one will take them in due to that if they are not welcomed at home. But people dont usually get a hedgehog without researching at least some. And everyone iv met or spoken to loves their hedgehog to death. They will be taking away an animal frompeople that honestly is a remarkable pet. not fair.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would be all for people needing a license to own a hedgehog and that they can no longer be sold in pet stores, only licensed breeders. There are way too many hedgehogs sold spur of the moment to people who have no clue about hedgehog personalities or requirements. 

They are illegal in Ottawa but it is not enforced unless there is abuse or neglect and then because they are illegal, it is easier to seize the hedgehog out of the situation.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

The point about him not being able to tell the difference between the wild caught and the African Pygmy made me laugh. what a joke!

Sad thing is, this by-law has been long debated because it does not allow pythons and boas, and most neighbouring communities in this area do. So that's great that they are being proposed to be legal, but why the sudden action against hedgehogs? That makes no sense...it hasn't been a hot topic at all. Sigh! I'm fortunate to live right beside Oshawa (in Whitby) and not in Oshawa. Hoping things don't change.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd try to fight it if I lived there. They lack basic knowledge of hedgehogs. Wild vs African - duh! Maybe a special permit and not sold in pet stores but by breeders only. What's the difference between the gliders lifestyle and the hedgehogs? Someone on the committee has to have a glider! And who is going to tell the snakes to stop growing?


----------

